# New Madone frame vs. Older Model Madone



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a lightly used 2005 Madone 5.9 frame that looks brand new. ""Honestly"", what would I gain from a new Madone 5.9 frame? If the justification is there, I may do it, but I love my bike and to me the frame and graphics look better than the new model....and this frame looks like it just came out of the box last week.

Is it noticably lighter, stronger, different oclv carbon (BTW mine is a Wisconsin built frame). I appreciate all of the marketing hype, but skipping the sales talk & bling factor, what's the real truth.

Thanks!


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

BB90 if you are into that kind of stuff. 'Stiffer is better' kind of chatter. I wish I could tell the difference b/t the performance of a BB30 and standard English, but it was not anything I could discern on the Specialized's and Cdales. Even less aware of the BB90 until one of the shop guys told me about it. I test rode a few Madone's the past few weeks and when it was all said and done I couldn't tell it apart from the 2.1 alum. That's what I bought. Certainly the components were nicer on the Madone's, but I'm really quite happy with 5700.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Just me, but I'd rather have the USA built frame, especially if I already liked the paint/graphics better than what's on offer now... And I am saying that being a rider who has 3 Taiwan-made bike frames (and 1 each from USA and France, hehehe)!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I previously rode a Madone 6.5 ssl 2007 model. I now ride a 2011 Madone 6.5. This was a warranty replacement for the 2007 model. I was not expecting to see much difference between the bikes but was very surprised that the ride quality was much better on the 2011 model. It accelerates faster and the front end is much stiffer. This is with the exact same wheelset. Now I cant guarantee you will be appreciably faster on the newer model but I will say that I enjoy the ride quality and responsivenes of the new model much better which encourages me to ride faster and longer which in the end is the end goal for me. My wife just switched from a 2007 carbon pilot to a Project One Madone and she says it is like night and day. She says it is much smoother over chip seal and broken pavement and she can also feel the improvement in climbing and acceleration. Does it make her 2 miles per hour faster? No. But it does make her look forward to and enjoy the ride more which makes the purchase worth it.


----------



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

Good comments guys. Thanks! 
Tellico Climber, it sounds like your ssl had some stress cracks or something like that. I also noticed a lot of Specialized Roubaix and Tarmac SL frames cracked frames on ebay. With that in mind, maybe a slightly heavier frame like my (non SL) 110 oclv 5.9 will hold up better. I will try a new frame some time soon to compare the comfort, etc., but fortunately I am very pleased with my bike as it is. Thanks again.


----------



## browsielove (Nov 22, 2011)

I am in a similar quandry. Currenlty on a 2005 S-WORKS which is also a never-crashed perfect condition (once it's cleaned and tuned). I've ridden some new Madones in the fall, thinking an end-of-season deal would be enough to get me on a new ride, but simply could not justify it. Bikes had slightly different road feel, but when demoed with MY wheels, the differences were so subtle and my weight savings would only have been about .3lbs. All for a mere 4 or 5 grand. I will spend my $ on other stuff and get back to this decision again Fall 2012.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

browsielove said:


> I am in a similar quandry. Currenlty on a 2005 S-WORKS which is also a never-crashed perfect condition (once it's cleaned and tuned). I've ridden some new Madones in the fall, thinking an end-of-season deal would be enough to get me on a new ride, but simply could not justify it. Bikes had slightly different road feel, but when demoed with MY wheels, the differences were so subtle and my weight savings would only have been about .3lbs. All for a mere 4 or 5 grand. I will spend my $ on other stuff and get back to this decision again Fall 2012.


I used to have an '05 S-WORKS..... Possibly the best bike I've ever owned...


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

MadisonBiker said:


> Good comments guys. Thanks!
> Tellico Climber, it sounds like your ssl had some stress cracks or something like that. I also noticed a lot of Specialized Roubaix and Tarmac SL frames cracked frames on ebay. With that in mind, maybe a slightly heavier frame like my (non SL) 110 oclv 5.9 will hold up better. I will try a new frame some time soon to compare the comfort, etc., but fortunately I am very pleased with my bike as it is. Thanks again.


Actually the rear aluminum dropout that bonded together the seat and chain stay snapped in half while standing on a climb. I noticed afterwards that this piece was about half as thick as the non-ssl models to save weight. I expressed concern about this happening again resulting in injury if they opted to just rebond a new dropout as a solution. They opted to give me a new 2011 frameset unstead which made me a happy customer. I will say that Trek has always treated me very well along with my dealer.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

MadisonBiker said:


> I have a lightly used 2005 Madone 5.9 frame that looks brand new. ""Honestly"", what would I gain from a new Madone 5.9 frame? If the justification is there, I may do it, but I love my bike and to me the frame and graphics look better than the new model....and this frame looks like it just came out of the box last week.
> 
> Is it noticably lighter, stronger, different oclv carbon (BTW mine is a Wisconsin built frame). I appreciate all of the marketing hype, but skipping the sales talk & bling factor, what's the real truth.
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't switch if i were you. One nice difference is duotrap - for integrated speed/cadence sensor. A bit light and a bit stronger, maybe, but not enough to feel the difference. It's all about the engine.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

tellico climber said:


> I previously rode a Madone 6.5 ssl 2007 model. I now ride a 2011 Madone 6.5. This was a warranty replacement for the 2007 model. I was not expecting to see much difference between the bikes but was very surprised that the ride quality was much better on the 2011 model. It accelerates faster and the front end is much stiffer. This is with the exact same wheelset. Now I cant guarantee you will be appreciably faster on the newer model but I will say that I enjoy the ride quality and responsivenes of the new model much better which encourages me to ride faster and longer which in the end is the end goal for me. My wife just switched from a 2007 carbon pilot to a Project One Madone and she says it is like night and day. She says it is much smoother over chip seal and broken pavement and she can also feel the improvement in climbing and acceleration. Does it make her 2 miles per hour faster? No. But it does make her look forward to and enjoy the ride more which makes the purchase worth it.


A guy who rides with our club got to warranty out his 2007 5.2 (yeah, the dropout separated from the seatstay) with a 2010 (last American made Madone 5.2). He claims it was the best thing that ever happened. Is he faster? No. But he claims the second generation Madone is head-and-shoulders a more comfortable ride.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> A guy who rides with our club got to warranty out his 2007 5.2 (yeah, the dropout separated from the seatstay) with a 2010 (last American made Madone 5.2). He claims it was the best thing that ever happened. Is he faster? No. But he claims the second generation Madone is head-and-shoulders a more comfortable ride.


I agree, the improvement in ride quality is quite substatial in my opinion. The steering is more precise also. These are things that most people might not notice on short test rides but on long rides over various types of terrain and riding surfaces it becomes quite apparent.


----------



## kendal (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a '09 and a '11 Madone both 6.9's. I have ridden both on the same wheelset, the '09 seems a little more compliant ride but the '11 is more responsive and accelerates faster, seems to b stiffer.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

I recently got a replacement 2012 6.9SSL for a crashed/cracked 2009 6.5. The 6.9 is a much better ride. Seems stiffer, more responsive with a MUCH more supple and comfortable ride. I'm a big guy(>200lbs) with a 58cm H2 frame. When talking about this kind of stuff, size of the frame and whether its H1 or H2 will be variables. 

I was surprised at how much different the frame design accually is from'09 to '12. The down tube is much larger diameter and has a different shape near the BB, which I think at least partially accounts for the changes I mentioned above.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

kendal said:


> I have a '09 and a '11 Madone both 6.9's. I have ridden both on the same wheelset, the '09 seems a little more compliant ride but the '11 is more responsive and accelerates faster, seems to b stiffer.


Next year when your '11 Madone is all used up, I'd be glad to take it off your hands .....


----------



## kendal (Feb 1, 2010)

Scott in MD said:


> Next year when your '11 Madone is all used up, I'd be glad to take it off your hands .....


Will do!


----------



## iancalvo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Cracked Seat Stay on Madone SSL 6.9*



jtsk said:


> I recently got a replacement 2012 6.9SSL for a crashed/cracked 2009 6.5. The 6.9 is a much better ride. Seems stiffer, more responsive with a MUCH more supple and comfortable ride. I'm a big guy(>200lbs) with a 58cm H2 frame. When talking about this kind of stuff, size of the frame and whether its H1 or H2 will be variables.
> 
> I was surprised at how much different the frame design accually is from'09 to '12. The down tube is much larger diameter and has a different shape near the BB, which I think at least partially accounts for the changes I mentioned above.


*****
May I ask for some details to clarify if the crack was caused by a crash and how you got its replacement? I have a 2012 Madone SSL frame (6.9) and the drive side seat stay cracked. No crashes, no impact so I'm still at a loss on how this happened. I've sent it in for warranty and Trek is doing further evaluation. Thanks.


----------



## ShaneWI (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum so I can't open a new thread yet, so here it goes. I'm currently in the market for an upgrade from my old steel frame Lemond. I ride 100-150 miles/wk. I am in the market to spend around $4000. 

A LBS has a used (trek travel program) 2010 madone 6.9 with dura ace and bontrager xxx lite wheels. The frame has quite a few scratches, but no apparent structural damage. LBS has put on new DA cassette, chain, replaced cables, new brake pads, and tires. Price tag new was apparently $8000+, they want $4000. I'm a iffy because of the obvious wear on the bike, not sure on the mileage. The frame still comes with full trek warranty which is essential to me. Thoughts on that price?

My other option is a new bike with "lesser" components and wheels for about the same price. Most people don't seem to think dura ace is worth the $$ over ultegra. Trek has the Project one where you can build up a 6.5 with ultegra for around $4000-4500.

I'm open to other brands. Being in Wisconsin, Trek is most common and most smaller bike stores are pretty limited with in store selection.

Any thoughts are appreciated!​
​



<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a 07 Madone and now have a 11 6.5. While I really like my 6.5, I loved my 5.9 and I miss it. 

If it were me, I would just hold onto what you have.


----------



## ShaneWI (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm planning to upgrade because I have a 10 yo steel frame Lemond. Definitely time for a new bike after 3 years. Going to check out Focus tomorrow and then decide between Focus and Trek Project 1.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Each of the 4 bikes I ride were at some point pro bikes so they are special to start with. Now whatever I ride I am happy with. I get into a rhythm with the bike and forget about anything else. But when I go from bike to bike on the same day or consecutive days, naturally I feel the difference. 
The CDale and Colnago provided me something similar almost like a family feel, sure there are differences but going between the 2 feels natural. The step to the 2009 Madone is pretty big - lighter, stiffer, more comfy, different geometry - the step from the 2009 to 2012 Madone not so big. The 2012 does everything the same in most conditions, but it's amazing how many little subtle things it does better on a hard effort. These subtleties really start to add up and make it a very special bike, after couple decades of riding I feel things I never did on a bike before. So for me the upgrade to the newer model is definately worth it ... btw, I bought the 2012 before the 2009. I got the 2009 NOS as a racing bike after I bought the 2012.


----------

